# Schleife durch nichtseingeben/Enter beenden.



## JackintheBox (14. Nov 2010)

Hey 

Ich schreibe grad n Java Programm für nen endlichen automaten, bei dem nach und nach Schritte eingelesen werden. Dementsprechend hangelt man sich dann auch nach und nach durch die Zustände.
Ich brauch also eine Schleife, in der am Anfang immer wieder eingelesen wird.
Die Schleife bricht, sobald meine Eingabe so oder so zu dem status ungültige eingabe führt (bei mir wär das wenn der zustand = 0 ist), soll aber auch brechen, wenn ich bei der eingabe aufforderung einfach nichts eingebe und nur enter drücke. wie gehts das am geschicktesten?

was ich jetzt versucht habe ist mit der ASCII Tabelle zu arbeiten, das Enter ist ja die 13. Das funktioniert nur genau gar nicht, weil das enter drücken ja auch die Eingabe beendet. Gibt es also einen Code der für "nichts eingegeben" steht?

Danke schonmal
LG


----------



## StupidAttack (14. Nov 2010)

```
while(reader.readLine() != null){
//dostuff
}
```


----------



## JackintheBox (14. Nov 2010)

gibts noch ne andere methode? bin relativ neu in java, hab von dem befehl noch nichts gehört und wenn ich den dann in meinem programm nicht erklären kann, gibts punkt abzug -.-


----------



## XHelp (14. Nov 2010)

Wie ließt du denn ein?


----------



## JackintheBox (14. Nov 2010)

Mit dem algotools befehl IO.readChar.

Habs jetzt aber hinbekommen. hab nen tipp bekommen.
einfach nur enter drücken entspricht dem character '\n', das war der hacken.
trotzdem danke für die mühe. bisschen doof das die lösung jetzt so simpel ist ^^


----------



## timbeau (14. Nov 2010)

Nichts eingeben geht nicht weil das bekommt der Pc nicht mit. 


```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
		String line;
		while((line = br.readLine()) != null && line.length() > 0){
			System.out.println(line);
		}
```

Damit "könntest" du eine Eingabe durch die Return-Taste ohne Zeichen abfragen.


----------

